# New to IUI -A couple of ?



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi ladies


We have our consent appt tomorrow to have iui on my next cycle. I have a high AMH so I'll just have small amounts of Gonal-f on cd 5,7 and 9. My Dr said they need to be careful not to over stimulate.  I wondered when would they abandon the cycle? 3 follicles? 4 or more. 


I also wondered what the optimum uterus lining should be, I've heard folk talk about lining on here and not sure what is good. Do you get your DP to abstain from having an orgasm a few days before?


I had an HSG 2 weeks ago. FC that may help us conceive this mth.


Thanks and sorry for so many ?


x


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,

I had my final IUI on Monday and am now on two week wait    I had five eggs, and they went with it as it was our final attempt at IUI.  They said they could either abandon it, convert to IVF or go ahead, but the more the merrier I say, I just hope some    fertilisebut not all!!  Hope it all goes well.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

My clinic has a maximum of three follicles or they will perform follicle reduction, convert to IVF or cancel the cycle.  I had follicle reduction to take me down to three on my first cycle, but can't really recommend it as I was really uncomfortable for days afterwards and am convinced nothing would have implanted in those conditions


----------



## kittybywaters (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, 

Good luck with your cycle. My clinic will abandon if there are more than 3 follicles - I had 7 with my first cycle, so they couldn't do it. They say that the first cycle is a trial and error to find out what is the optimum drug dosage. In terms of the lining I think that they want to see at least 7mm. 

Good luck with it all.   

Best Wishes, 
Kitty


----------

